# Doxa wrist pics and wrist size



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

I would love to see some wrist pictures. Please state your wrist size and size of your watch.

The largest watches in my collection I currently own are my Breitling Navitimer and Bernhardt Globemaster GMT. Both are 42mm. 

Have a 7" wrist, 200lb, 6'2" tall but afraid that a Doxa would look too large on my wrist.

Absolutely in love with the 750T GMT or any other Doxa.

So please show off your Doxa!!


----------



## mcharron (May 28, 2010)

I have no pictures but I too have a 7" wrist and have owned both a 750 gmt and a 5000t in the past. With the case shape and short lug to lug length they wear smaller than you might think
You should have no problem and it will look fine.


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

On my 6.5" wrist. No problems wearing it, but I do think the smaller 1200t works better for me.


----------



## rpmooreii (Jul 1, 2009)

I,too,was worried that the 750t would be too large as I have worn a Rolex Sub daily for the past 27 years. I was pleasantly surprised that it looks great and feels very stable on the wrist. I am similar size to you... 6'1"/ 200 with a 7.25" wrist. I like it even better on the bracelet but have it on the isofrane today.


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

I think the isofrane strap makes it look even smaller. Looks great! Thanks for posting the pics everyone!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a 7 1/4" wrist. Here are a few different Doxa wrist shots....

5000T Sharkhunter:



40th Anniversary T-Graph Sharkhunter


40th Anniversary T-Graph Searambler


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> I have a 7 1/4" wrist. Here are a few different Doxa wrist shots....
> 
> 5000T Sharkhunter:
> 
> ...


Nice collection you have there! And they all look great on your size wrist too.


----------



## beachdive (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is a link to some pictures of my 1500t II on my 7 3/16 inch wrist.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/sub-1500-wrist-shot-1024889.html


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I have an 8.5 inch wrist the 300t does fit the better of the two but the 1200 still looks good


----------



## robin1979 (Jul 22, 2012)

dbrad95 said:


> On my 6.5" wrist. No problems wearing it, but I do think the smaller 1200t works better for me.


Years ago, when I first got into Doxa's I saved that picture of yours as an example of what that watch would look like on a wrist similar to mine. I still have it.... Now I think about it, I hope that's not weird....

Anyway, it's funny seeing it come up again.

Shame I never got that Doxa but it's still on the list....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

1200T on my 7.5" wrist.









Because of the case shape I think I might actually prefer a 750T for my wrist. This one is actually a little smaller on my wrist than I'd like (though it's hard to tell from the picture) and I might look into trading it for a 750T in the near future. A 1200T should be perfect for 7" and under though.


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

robin1979 said:


> Years ago, when I first got into Doxa's I saved that picture of yours as an example of what that watch would look like on a wrist similar to mine. I still have it.... Now I think about it, I hope that's not weird....
> 
> Anyway, it's funny seeing it come up again.
> 
> Shame I never got that Doxa but it's still on the list....


Glad you like the photo...not weird at all. I have dozens of different Doxa pics that I save to refer to or just enjoy the beauty of Doxa.

FYI...I wear a 1200t almost exclusively these days. I think it is the perfect size for my wrist. If you are still thinking about getting a Doxa, that's what I recommend.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> .... A 1200T should be perfect for 7" and under though.


Can only agree (and so does Paulien):









One more:









Depending on the angle of the picture and the distance between camera and watch, they may appear huge, substantially wider / longer than one's wrist. 
Which is definitely not the case for me (6.75" wrist).


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a 6.5" wrist and I believe the Sub 600 t-Graph and the Sub 5000T look pretty good on my wrist. I belive they are 44.7MM.


----------



## robin1979 (Jul 22, 2012)

dbrad95 said:


> Glad you like the photo...not weird at all. I have dozens of different Doxa pics that I save to refer to or just enjoy the beauty of Doxa.
> 
> FYI...I wear a 1200t almost exclusively these days. I think it is the perfect size for my wrist. If you are still thinking about getting a Doxa, that's what I recommend.


Definately will get a Doxa at some point, but for now, I've got two young kids and a mortgage to focus on....


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Check out the Aquaman. It's 45cm and lays flat on my 7" wrist. Actually very comfortable. Love the watch. It's Quartz, and they are hard to find, but you can usually find one for under $400 second hand.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree - you'd be totally fine. I have a flat 6.75" wrist, and the 44mm 1500T fits perfectly.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

My 1200t on 7 1/4 wrist. Perfect size if you ask me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had 750s and 1200s. For my particular 6.75" wrist, the flatness of the 750 just works a little better...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500t II on my 7 1/4 in. wrist


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Doxa 1200T Professional is just the right size for my 7.5" wrist. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

7.75" wrist


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I have an 8 1/2" wrist and I've worn a 750, 300 Re-Issue, 300 vintage, and my 1200 DWL and NUMA watches without any issues. I guess the advantage of a big wrist is that watch size never concerns me as they all work fine. The disadvantage is having to buy long leather straps for my other watches because the factory ones never seem to be long enough.

Here's my SUB 1200T NUMA on my 8 1/2" wrist:


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

8.1" wrist. Not quite big enough to wear all at once. ;-)










Seriously,

5000T Sharkhunter:



















1200T Searambler:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

8 and a half...they size fine...


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> 8 and a half...they size fine...


Oh man, that's an exceptionally nice trio!!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks...All of the doxas punch well above their weight IMO....Dave


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Doxa Sub5000T Seaconqueror. 6.75" wrist.


----------

